# Hymer plastic door retainers



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi
Having searched the whole of the Valencia area my last hope rests here.I am after the plastic door retainers for a Hymer B574.These are the ones that one part fits to the habitation door and the other to the body and click together to secure the door in the open position.My problem is that the screw holes are 8 CM center to center but I can only get the 6 CM size that fit to the gas locker door.Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I may have worded the above post wrong . to clarify I am looking for a dealer in the UK that may have these parts.Sorry for confusion.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I bought both types at a general caravan dealer in Denmark and I would have thought that a similar outlet in Spain should do the same. If all else fails dig out your Hymer "Partners" book and look up the name of the Hymer agent in Murcia City (it's on the tip of my tongue). They're very good and there's one guy who speaks excellent English. I'm sure they could send them to you if you give them full details.

Ian


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*hymer plastic door retainer*

hi, I got one from brownhills at Newark just rang the shop and they posted it to me direct.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys I will try Murcia first then brownhills.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

For the archive

Hymeruk

Hymer uk

Cheaper than ebay


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Southdowns motorhomes in Pompey...got mine 2 weeks ago.

Keith


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Most only seem to stock white. Hymer UK stock white, light grey and dark grey. The wrong colour looks awful.

If ordering more than one type it's best to phone rather than order from the website so as to avoid paying the postage multiple times.


----------

